# Huge Monk Unarmed damage



## mattmaz (Feb 14, 2004)

What is the unarmed damage for a huge monk?  Using the advancement table from the monster manual and applying it to the large monk damage from the PH. Gives the following:

Levels 1-3: 2d6
Levels 4-7: 3d6
Levels 8-11: 3d8
Levels 12-15: 3d8???
Levels 16-19: 6d6
Level 20: 8d6

That would leave no increase to damge for levels 12-15.  Can this be right?


----------



## CRGreathouse (Feb 14, 2004)

I think it's right.  If you really wanted you could give it 4d6 at those levels; it's not a big jump up in damage, but it's more reliable.


----------



## MichaelH (Feb 14, 2004)

No, it's not right.  Somehow, you have misread the chart in the DMG, page 28.  Here is the correct progression.  Remember, Huge is a two step increase from Medium damage.  Your 3d8 in question seems to be based on the Small damage of 1d10.

Levels 1-3:  2d6
Levels 4-7:  3d6
Levels 8-11:  3d8
Levels 12-15:  4d6
Levels 16-19:  4d8
Level 20:  6d8


----------



## mattmaz (Feb 14, 2004)

thanks.  That's the chart I was looking for.


----------



## Derulbaskul (Feb 14, 2004)

... and the chart is also handy if your players polymorph their monk into a treant who then uses flurry of branches....


----------



## Scion (Feb 15, 2004)

mmm.. going to make like a tree and beat you to a pulp 

Which part of the srd is this in? I am going to try to work out a quick chart for a monk I am making.. he'll have the ability after a few rounds to work his way from large damage up to colossal.


----------

